# I'm so ready to start my holiday baking



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have been copying my recipes onto my computer and it's definitely gotten me into the holiday baking mood. I know it's a little early but I'm thinking that I'll try some of my older recipes I haven't made in ages so this gives me practice time. 

Anyone else excited about the upcoming holiday season baking?


----------



## chefsuzyq (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep, I love to cook and bake so I get very excited at Christmas--I do alot of gift baskets for family and friends--I make several kinds of candy,cookies,muffin,bread to put in. I've even made fresh pasta in the past with my own sauce. I love cooking....


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, I am so excited as well. I don't do that much cooking, but I love holiday cooking. I usually steal recipes from friends and recreate them at home, usually with a little personal touch.  Baking desserts is my favourite, though. Yum!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I used to bake Christmas cookies.  Gave away to people at work.  But I ate too many of them myself, so I've stopped.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I saw the title of this thread and thought, "You bake for Labor Day?" LOL

Sorry, couldn't resist. No, I am not ready to start holiday baking....maybe with my new KitchenAid mixer I'll make one or two batches of chocolate chip cookies but I suspect that will be it.

L


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I used to bake Christmas cookies. Gave away to people at work. But I ate too many of them myself, so I've stopped.


LOL I've never brought Christmas treats to work, and that's the exact reason why. Plus, if I brought them to work, I would feel entitled and eat, like, ten.



Leslie said:


> I saw the title of this thread and thought, "You bake for Labor Day?" LOL
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. No, I am not ready to start holiday baking....maybe with my new KitchenAid mixer I'll make one or two batches of chocolate chip cookies but I suspect that will be it.
> 
> L


I totally forgot about Labor Day! LOL I'll be drinking, not cooking. 
If I could, I would just make desserts for the holiday. But I suppose pie, cookies and cakes don't make a very good holiday dinner. The problem for me is I always make way too many desserts and end up nice and plump by the end of the year. Thank goodness it's cold by then, and I can cover up with a lovely coat! Could you imagine Thanksgiving during the summer? *shudder*


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I truly admire people that love to bake -- esp Christmas goodies.  I burn things.  grrrr.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have made stuff like pecan bars for the hubby to take to work. The recipe makes so many that it's the only way I justify it. We certainly can't eat them all.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I wasn't excited _yet_, because it's just way too early, but reading this thread has me smiling because I love to do holiday baking. For many years I'd pick three or four tried-and-tested recipes and make LOTS, and give those away, and also try out three or four new ones (just one batch each) to see what else might be good -- usually at least one of those would get added to the "keepers" file.

I took a few years off from baking when DD came along, and just started to get back into it last year when she was five, with only two recipes. This year I'll be back in full baking mode. 

A tin of homemade cookies or a cinnamon loaf seems like a perfect gift for those people with whom I don't formally exchange gifts but to whom I still want to give something more than just a card. Or to bring along to holiday parties, or as a short-notice emergency present (when you had no idea somebody was going to show up with a gift-wrapped book or bottle of wine), or to work meetings (provided you work with nice people ).


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I have made stuff like pecan bars for the hubby to take to work. The recipe makes so many that it's the only way I justify it. We certainly can't eat them all.


I LOVE pecans - could you share this recipe?
I usually only do buttermilk pralines for the holidays.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My niece just had a Pampered Chef party and I purchased the 4-loaf mini baking stone.  So this holiday, I'll be making lots of little loaves of breads to give to friends/family.  I need a good recipe though!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I use Barefoot Contessa's http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/pecan-squares-recipe/index.html
We get much more than 20 because she cuts hers HUGE. And I don't dip them in chocolate, I just like them without it.

I love pralines, my mom makes awesome ones. I really need to get the recipe from her.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I hate to cook, but I love to bake! (Yes, there really is a difference.) I'm hoping my mom's garden hasn't been too affected by the horrible weather we've had this summer and that she's got plenty of zucchini for me so I can make lots of zucchini bread! I bake about a billion loaves every fall and freeze it...and give lots of it to my mom, since it all comes from her.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> I hate to cook, but I love to bake! (Yes, there really is a difference.)


Of course there is! 

Cooking is an art... baking is a science. (I like both, but they really don't have much in common other than tasty end results.)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I love holiday baking.  It is as much about the smell as the taste.  It wouldn't seem like Thanksgiving or Christmas without the aromas when you walk in the house.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

In a way I am glad I cannot have wheat flour, and am finding some of the other flours are not very good for me either, or else y'all would have me cooking up a storm    I absolutely love to holiday bake but if I can't have any I ain't agonna


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I use Barefoot Contessa's http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/pecan-squares-recipe/index.html
> We get much more than 20 because she cuts hers HUGE. And I don't dip them in chocolate, I just like them without it.
> 
> I love pralines, my mom makes awesome ones. I really need to get the recipe from her.


Oh - -thanks so much.
Here's my buttermilk praline recipe:
https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AZTx9kgti2ycZHFoc3NwYl8xNTg1YmZrd3Fnaw&hl=en


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

A long time ago I decided to continue the family's German-Swedish tradition of making both kringle and stollen for the hollidays.  Then I have everyone over for a pre-Christmas smorgasbord, including the yummy pastries and a glug making session.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Oh - -thanks so much.
> Here's my buttermilk praline recipe:
> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AZTx9kgti2ycZHFoc3NwYl8xNTg1YmZrd3Fnaw&hl=en


the link says I don't have permission


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't cook or bake but I do enjoy eating all that good stuff when friends, co-workers, and customers bring me the goods.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I used to being a kringle or two into the dental office until I found out my co-worker dentist took them home and passed them off as his wife's.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I used to being a kringle or two into the dental office until I found out my co-worker dentist took them home and passed them off as his wife's.


OK wait... is it me or is that really confusing.... if he took them home wouldn't that be to the place where his wife lived? So how....?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> OK wait... is it me or is that really confusing.... if he took them home wouldn't that be to the place where his wife lived? So how....?


Haha, didn't realize the confusion when writing. He took the kringles home and then regifted them as his wife's home baking. I also treated one of his family members (as a patient) who asked me if I had ever had her (doc's wife) kringle as it was the best. I just said no.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If I had a real kitchen with counter-space, I would start baking again this holiday season.  I kind of miss it, but my kitchen is just tiny stove/sink/refrigerator in a row in the hall.  I have a dining table, but it's not the same.  Only the stove is really tiny and the refrigerator is apt. size (24" wide) and not frost-free (the joys of renting in an old walk-up).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Regifting a Kringle? You have got to be kidding! LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahh, holiday baking.  My mom used to make 80+ dozen cookies, all different kinds, every holiday season.  What didn't get eaten or given away would be frozen and eaten later.

Great memories...

Betsy


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I am moving to the Seattle area in about a month and the thing that I am most excited about is being able to cook and bake.  right now I live in the mountains in San Diego county and it's just too darned hot to bake or cook.  On the years that it is actually cold enough, I have always made about 30 dozen cookies.  Each family member has his or her own favorite and each weekend in December  I will make two types of cookies.  My favorite is chocolate chip cookies with homemade toffee chips.  They are not the same with the store bought toffee chip since they stopped making Skor chips.  so now I added homemade toffee bars to my holiday baking too.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Regifting a Kringle? You have got to be kidding! LOL.
> L


He regifted everything! During the holidays we received multiple gifts daily from the specialty offices we referred to and he would snag them and run to his car to steal them before we had a chance. We figured out what was going on and the receptionist started opening and eating something out of the gift basket (or similar) before the senders even had a chance to leave the office. He, of course, complained and tried to pull rank, but almost 100% of the time the tag would say to the office of.... So, we won!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> He regifted everything! During the holidays we received multiple gifts daily from the specialty offices we referred to and he would snag them and run to his car to steal them before we had a chance. We figured out what was going on and the receptionist started opening and eating something out of the gift basket (or similar) before the senders even had a chance to leave the office. He, of course, complained and tried to pull rank, but almost 100% of the time the tag would say to the office of.... So, we won!


Wow, what a tool.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

marianner said:


> Wow, what a tool.


Seriously. LOL whenever I see the word "tool," I think of Hank from King of the Hill. Did anyone see that episode? He was all like, "I just want to be able to say tool without everyone in the office giggling!" Okay, way off-topic. I know.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

marianner said:


> Wow, what a tool.


He wishes he was that highly regarded...and he wasn't the worst boss. The gift-stealer sold his practice to a guy who cancelled my health insurance during my Cancer-chick treatment. As soon as we found out the stuff had spread to my lymph nodes the *sswipe cancelled my insurance - "not a personal decision, but a business one".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeeze-Louise, F1!!!!  That's hideous!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeeze-Louise, F1!!!! That's hideous!
> 
> Betsy


Yup, it was...took me 2 years to become a non Cancer-Chick and still 11 years later trying to recover financially.

OK, no more pity party...what else is everyone baking for the holidays?!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No pity here, admiration, takes a lot of strength to get through that.  You go girl!

As for Holiday baking, I don't do much.  I'd like to make some potica (Slovenian walnut bread), it's a traditional dish from my people.  

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No pity here, admiration, takes a lot of strength to get through that. You go girl!
> As for Holiday baking, I don't do much. I'd like to make some potica (Slovenian walnut bread), it's a traditional dish from my people.
> Betsy


That sounds yum! And thank you...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Marguerite said:


> I am moving to the Seattle area in about a month and the thing that I am most excited about is being able to cook and bake. right now I live in the mountains in San Diego county and it's just too darned hot to bake or cook. On the years that it is actually cold enough, I have always made about 30 dozen cookies. Each family member has his or her own favorite and each weekend in December I will make two types of cookies. My favorite is chocolate chip cookies with homemade toffee chips. They are not the same with the store bought toffee chip since they stopped making Skor chips. so now I added homemade toffee bars to my holiday baking too.


Marguerite! Homemade toffee bars? I love toffee! Is the recipe hard? Complicated? difficult? Shareable?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Here's my buttermilk praline recipe:
> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AZTx9kgti2ycZHFoc3NwYl8xNTg1YmZrd3Fnaw&hl=en


I can't get this link to work and I really want to see the recipe!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, CebAbq, you need to "publish" your doc so that we can all see it. Here's the info from Google Docs:



> In Google Docs, publishing allows you to make your document available to the whole world. Once you publish your document, spreadsheet, or presentation to a webpage, you get a URL that you can share with anyone you choose.
> Even after you publish your documents, spreadsheets or presentations, they won't appear in any search index.
> 
> To publish your documents, click the Share drop-down menu on the top right and choose Publish as webpage. Then, click Publish document (Publish now in Spreadsheets.)
> ...


Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> My niece just had a Pampered Chef party and I purchased the 4-loaf mini baking stone. So this holiday, I'll be making lots of little loaves of breads to give to friends/family. I need a good recipe though!


I just bought one of these as well. I can't wait to try out some cinnamon bread for the holidays. Pumpkin bread. Oh my, now I'm getting excited about the holiday cooking too.

deb


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I need to join a Pampered Chef addicts support group.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My girlfriend had a PC party on my birthday and gave me all of the benefits as a birthday gift.  She had a 600.00 party.  I am so excited about getting all of my goodies.  And what a great friend she is.  
deb


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I started thinking about what I needed for holiday baking. I'm thinking of cutting back. But I always think about cutting back and then find that new recipe I just have to try. Thanks to years of new recipes I'm have to make a couple of dozen different chocolates and other candies about a dozen different kinds of cookies but I have managed to keep it down to about 4 different quick breads. It seems that most of the time, when I want to cut something out, it is somebody's favorite. Now thanks to this thread I'm thinking "where is that toffee bar recipe"? and pralines, I did do those once, I wonder where I put that recipe?


mlewis78 said:


> If I had a real kitchen with counter-space, I would start baking again this holiday season. I kind of miss it, but my kitchen is just tiny stove/sink/refrigerator in a row in the hall. I have a dining table, but it's not the same. Only the stove is really tiny and the refrigerator is apt. size (24" wide) and not frost-free (the joys of renting in an old walk-up).


Sounds like my kitchen except I have a full size refrigerator. You definitely have to be organized to do holiday baking/cooking in a small kitchen.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Marguerite! Homemade toffee bars? I love toffee! Is the recipe hard? Complicated? difficult? Shareable?


1 POUND LAND O LAKES BUTTER (NO SUBSTITUTIONS) 
2 CUPS SUGAR 
2 TABLESPOONS WATER 
1- 12 OUNCE PACKAGE SEMI-SWEET CHOCOLATE CHIPS 
1 CUP GROUND PECANS (I USE FOOD PROCESSOR)

MELT 1-LB BUTTER WITH 2-C SUGAR AND 2TBS WATER IN A DUTCH OVEN. BRING TO A BOIL STIRRING CONSTANTLY UNTIL CANDY THERMOMETER IS AT HARD CRACK STAGE. POUR INTO A COOKIE SHEET WITH SIDES, THAT HAS BEEN SPRAYED WITH PAM. IMMEDIATELY SPRINKLE TOP WITH 12-OZ OF SEMI-SWEET CHOCOLATE CHIPS. AS SOON AS THEY TURN GLOSSY, SPREAD OVER TOP WITH A KNIFE, AND THEN SPRINKLE TOP WITH GROUND PECANS. LET COOL COMPLETELY. THEN BREAK INTO SMALL PIECES. ENJOY! YUM!

If you use other than Land O Lakes watch it closely because you need to remove it sooner. Too dark and it tastes burnt. I have tried other recipes but this one is the best


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Marguerite said:


> 1 POUND LAND O LAKES BUTTER (NO SUBSTITUTIONS)
> 2 CUPS SUGAR
> 2 TABLESPOONS WATER
> 1- 12 OUNCE PACKAGE SEMI-SWEET CHOCOLATE CHIPS
> ...


Oh wow, Marguerite! Thank you so much! I am going to try these! Now I don't really have to wait till the holidays, do I? No, I should probably TEST the recipe first, see how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

YUM!  Thanks so much for posting your recipe Marguerite!!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Marguerite - *NO FLOUR* - WOO WOO WOO - watch out kitchen here I come 

Thanks


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

So my google doc link didn't work; if anyone wants, here is the Buttermilk Praline recipe I was taught by my grandmother (who knows where it originally came from!)

BUTTERMILK PRALINES (from CegAbq)
INGREDIENTS
2 c sugar; 1 c buttermilk; 1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp vanilla; 1 ½ c chopped pecan halves; 3 Tbs butter

PREPARATION
Heat 1st 3 ingredients over medium heat to softball stage; [225˚ @ 5280'; 220˚ @ 7000']
Remove from heat & add vanilla, pecans, & butter
Beat until creamy
Drop by spoonfuls onto wax paper [place wax paper over newspaper to prevent candy from sticking to underlying surface]


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> If I had a real kitchen with counter-space, I would start baking again this holiday season. I kind of miss it, but my kitchen is just tiny stove/sink/refrigerator in a row in the hall. I have a dining table, but it's not the same. Only the stove is really tiny and the refrigerator is apt. size (24" wide) and not frost-free (the joys of renting in an old walk-up).


Marti (& others with small kitchens): I found this article interesting a while back: "So Your Kitchen Is Tiny...."
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/14/weekinreview/14bittman.html?ex=1386997200&en=7be89684381bdd0e&ei=5124&partner=facebook&exprod=facebook


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq,

I've added your Buttermilk Praline recipe to the KB recipe ebook. You'll see it in the next update.  

Shizu


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> In a way I am glad I cannot have wheat flour, and am finding some of the other flours are not very good for me either, or else y'all would have me cooking up a storm  I absolutely love to holiday bake but if I can't have any I ain't agonna


Anju, did you see the recipe for The Amazing Black Bean Brownies (http://www.aldenteblog.com/2009/09/brownie-bakeoff-black-bean.html) that was mentioned on the Amazon Daily Blog? No flour of any kind. I noticed the recipe as my mom cannot have gluten, refined sugar, or chocolate. These brownies fit two out of three requirements and could fit all three by substituting carob for chocolate. We have not tried them yet but probably will soon.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Annalog (I think   ) on my way to check this out, I'll let you know one way or another.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shizu, do we have a link to the KindleBoards ecookbook?

Betsy


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy, no what you need to do is send me a PM with your email. I'll send you a copy of KB recipe ebook and any update file in the future.    

Shizu


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Shizu said:


> CegAbq,
> 
> I've added your Buttermilk Praline recipe to the KB recipe ebook. You'll see it in the next update.
> 
> Shizu


OH yay! Thanks Shizu.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks Annalog (I think  ) on my way to check this out, I'll let you know one way or another.


Aren't we supposed to enable others when we can? 

I am interested in how they turn out with chocolate. After we make them, I will post how they work modified to use carob instead of chocolate.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

We should have a thread of Holiday baking recipes. That way we could all share our recipes with each other. 

I'd certainly share some of mine.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> 1 POUND LAND O LAKES BUTTER (NO SUBSTITUTIONS)
> 2 CUPS SUGAR
> 2 TABLESPOONS WATER
> 1- 12 OUNCE PACKAGE SEMI-SWEET CHOCOLATE CHIPS
> ...


I'm going to have to give this recipe a try; I like to try out new versions of old favorites. I like to substitute candy making chocolate for the chocolate chips though. If you a store that sells candy making supplies near you (I don't recommend Michael's), you might try substituting Chocolate Appeals for the chocolate chips. It gives a decent approximation of tempered chocolate and is much better than chocolate chips.

And I always use Land O Lakes butter.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I made an apple pie today, just as a warm up for the season, and yesterday I made a pineapple upside-down cake. Both came out yummy and I'm getting even more excited for the holidays.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not much of a cook but 2 years ago I went on a pumpkin everything baking spree, lol.  I do usually make at least one spiced pumpkin cheesecake a year though, yummmm.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

imallbs said:


> I'm going to have to give this recipe a try; I like to try out new versions of old favorites. I like to substitute candy making chocolate for the chocolate chips though. If you a store that sells candy making supplies near you (I don't recommend Michael's), you might try substituting Chocolate Appeals for the chocolate chips. It gives a decent approximation of tempered chocolate and is much better than chocolate chips.
> 
> And I always use Land O Lakes butter.


What makes them different?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> I'm not much of a cook but 2 years ago I went on a pumpkin everything baking spree, lol. I do usually make at least one spiced pumpkin cheesecake a year though, yummmm.


I love pumpkin cheesecake. Very good ones used to be sold at Food Emporium around Thanksgiving time. I'd buy a few of those and one plain cheesecake to take to the office feast one week before Thanksgiving. I was very disappointed when I couldn't find them any more.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

One of my favorite things to do for the summer is make my own ice cream pies.  I experimented and developed a vanilla with toffee chip ice cream pie with an oreo cookie crust with caramel and chocolate drizzled on top.  My new favorite.  Yum.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> What makes them different?


The butter or the chocolate?
Land O Lakes butter melts better and mixes in smoother than other butters I have tried. Not that I have tried them all. Apeels are a higher quality chocolate than chocolate chips. They are much smoother when melted and taste much better. They have additives that make it so the chocolate doesn't have to be tempered but that does detract a little bit from the taste - still much better than chocolate chips. I stay away from Michaels because they sit on the shelf for a very long time there.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

We got some rice cakes that are absolutely HORRIBLE    I am thinking of using them for a crust for some kind of pie - any suggestions?  chocolate comes to mine


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Marguerite said:


> One of my favorite things to do for the summer is make my own ice cream pies. I experimented and developed a vanilla with toffee chip ice cream pie with an oreo cookie crust with caramel and chocolate drizzled on top. My new favorite. Yum.


sounds lo-cal, doesn't it?


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I love pumpkin cheesecake. Very good ones used to be sold at Food Emporium around Thanksgiving time. I'd buy a few of those and one plain cheesecake to take to the office feast one week before Thanksgiving. I was very disappointed when I couldn't find them any more.


One of the things that I bake very well are cheesecakes, or so I am told :0 Here is the pumpkin cheesecake recipe I use that I always get rave reviews on...I have even auctioned one off around Thanksgiving for a charity!

Vermont Pumpkin Cheesecake

3/4 cup graham cracker crumbs
3/4 cup walnuts chopped fine
4 tablespoons butter melted
3 8-ounce packages cream cheese softened
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup brown sugar
5 eggs
1 15-ounce can pumpkins
1 3/4 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice
1/4 cup heavy cream
6 tablespoons butter softened
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup walnuts coarsely chopped

Blend first three ingredients together to make the crust. Press into a lightly buttered 9 inch spring form pan.

Beat cream cheese in a large bowl with mixer at medium speed until smooth. Add sugars gradually, beating until well mixed. Beat in eggs, one at a time until mixture is light and fluffy. Beat in pumpkin pie spices and heavy cream at low speed. Pour into prepared pan.

Bake in a slow oven at 315° for 1 hour and 35 minutes. While cake is baking, cut the 6 tablespoons of butter into the remaining brown sugar and walnuts to make the topping. When done baking remove cake from oven, sprinkle with walnut topping; bake and additional 10 minutes. Refrigerate several hours before serving. Garnish with whipped cream.

I think the topping is what makes it!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

sam said:


> One of the things that I bake very well are cheesecakes, or so I am told :0 Here is the pumpkin cheesecake recipe I use that I always get rave reviews on...I have even auctioned one off around Thanksgiving for a charity!
> 
> Vermont Pumpkin Cheesecake


Thanks for the recipe. My daughters and I love cheesecake but I never bake one. I think I'll try your cheesecake.  I've included your recipe in the KB recipe ebook. You'll see it on the next update. If you have any picture of it, I would love to include in the ebook.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the cheesecake recipe Sam -- Looks yummy!  I think we'll try that for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> sounds lo-cal, doesn't it?


Calories smalories


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, I did a boatload of holiday baking yesterday. Only one and a half challahs survived the gathering last night, so I had to bake four more loaves to have enough for tonight. Thank goodness for the artisan bread in 5 minutes a day challah dough.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

webhill said:


> Well, I did a boatload of holiday baking yesterday. Only one and a half challahs survived the gathering last night, so I had to bake four more loaves to have enough for tonight. Thank goodness for the artisan bread in 5 minutes a day challah dough.


L'Shanah Tovah! Happy New Year to all celebrating this weekend!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

As it is only September in AZ and the temps are still in the mid 90's to low 100's I've been doing a good job of not thinking about my need to bake.  --- That is until yesterday.  It was the first day of football season in my house (DH went to his brother's house to watch last week).  As I am not a football watcher it's always been my thing to bake while my DH and his bother, cousins or whoever is over, watch the game in the livingroom.  Yesterday I had a horrible sinus headache that confined me to the couch for the day(needless to say nothing was cooked), but all day long, while the game was on, I swore I smelled cookies baking.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

rla1996 said:


> As it is only September in AZ and the temps are still in the mid 90's to low 100's...


Yes, the end is within sight, isn't it??!!! I look out the window and swear it must be cooler - even though it's still hovering around that darn century mark!

I had thoughts of making a few loaves of banana bread until I went out for the ingredients and then couldn't be arsed to heat the house with the oven - AC can only do so much.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Just in time for the beginning of fall,  a friend pointed out to me somewhat plaintively yesterday that I had not supplied their household with a holiday tin of ginger-molasses cookies (their favorite of the ones I bake) in six years.  I guess I'd better start making the baking list...  after all, I only have another three months...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love ginger-molasses cookies.  I have a recipe that makes very thin cookies.  Time consuming but really really good.  Maybe I'll have to make those for me this year.  I know, sounds selfish.  Sorry.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thin ones?  Are they roll-outs?  Mine are the kind you roll into marble-sized balls and then roll in sugar before baking.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm really in the mood for some pumpkin baked goodies now that we're finally having some fall weather.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Thin ones? Are they roll-outs? Mine are the kind you roll into marble-sized balls and then roll in sugar before baking.


these are the ones I make too I like adding candied ginger bits and or fresh ginger
sylvia


----------

